
Ask HN: How would you make a million dollars, working part time? - expectinghacker
Or: How did you make your first million?<p>I&#x27;m expecting my first child, about 2 years earlier than expected, and want to make a fundamental change to how I earn money.<p>I want to transition from my $160k software engineering job to working 10-15 hours a week, and still maintain a decent quality of life and have enough money to buy a house. A net worth of $1million feels about the right amount to settle at (500k home owned outright, 500k in the bank; enough spare money to risk on projects, and enough buffer to sustain a modest cost of living even if there&#x27;s economic turmoil).<p>I&#x27;ve been a developer for ~10 years, senior &#x2F; leads roles recently, consultant or contractor for most of my career. I started my own business 2 years ago and that unfortunately didn&#x27;t work out. I plan to start more, and feel like I&#x27;ve got a good mix of design + business + tech implementation skills to back it up. Which leads me to the question: given 6 months, what would you do to establish a income of ~10k a month (post-tax) that only requires 10 hours a week of work. I don&#x27;t give a damn about becoming a billionaire or disrupting an industry, I want to raise my kids and look after my wife and live comfortably whilst doing so.<p>I&#x27;m currently exploring: (in order of likelihood)<p>* Productised consulting — I specialise in a couple of areas that I think can be turned into products. 
* SaaS businesses aimed at small-medium companies, ~$200-500&#x2F;month digital products (rather than consumer products). 
* A half-dozen crackpot ideas that might spin off and make a few tens of thousands at a time.<p>I&#x27;m sure a few of you have had this same thought, and I&#x27;d love to know what you&#x27;re doing about it.
======
sharemywin
Productised consulting — I specialise in a couple of areas that I think can be
turned into products

\--usually a "lead in" to some kind of consulting. ie. look how hard this is
just hire us to do it.

SaaS businesses aimed at small-medium companies, ~$200-500/month digital
products (rather than consumer products).

\-- generally leads with telesales.

A half-dozen crackpot ideas that might spin off and make a few tens of
thousands at a time.

\-- not sure

\-- a lot of businesses require a lot of effort upfront about 2 years...

------
airbreather
Work 2 years as webcam girl, apparently.

[http://www.news.com.au/technology/online/social/aussie-
women...](http://www.news.com.au/technology/online/social/aussie-women-
earning-up-to-500000-per-year-as-online-sex-workers/news-
story/482a6e861510b4653b995cbb681028cb)

